# Alligator Gar Escambia River, Florida



## Auburngus

Hey was wondering has anybody seen any Alligator gar in Florida waters, especially in the Escambia River. If you have please let me know when; this year, last year, ten years ago, etc. and where. I am a scientist trying to find them. Any help would be appreciated. 

Note: is it is Illegal to possess an Alligator Gar in Florida without a scientific permit


----------



## AUradar

use to see them in a swamp/lake that's the backwater of the Choctawhatchee river (family property). Still see tons of longnose gar there but I can't remember the last time I've seen an aligator gar in that particular swamp.


----------



## CAJUN

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Note: is it is Illegal to possess an Alligator Gar in Florida without a scientific permit


I believe your note should read

Note: it is Illegal to possess an Alligator Gar in Florida without a scientific permit


----------



## markw4321

Long time ago and not florida (but close). Caught a 5ftalligator gar on a catfish jug in 1979 in Briar Creek tributary to Tensaw River system.

Mark W


----------



## chasin-tail

We have seen a few large ones close to the Gum River. (5-6ft) this was over the last couple if years.


----------



## bamaman08

I saw an alligator gar on the Escambia last year. It was on blue lake, which is not far south of quintette after the river splits into white river.He was, from what I could tell, 5 to 7 foot long. Only got a quick glimpse as he was a couple inches deep, but when I saw him I definitely knew what it was. Hope this helps!


----------



## Yaksquatch

I was volunteering with Frank Paruka of US Fish and Wildlife on the sturgeon tagging project about 3ish years ago. We caught and released a 5foot alligator gar about 200yds South of Quintette Rd.



Good luck,

Alex


----------



## Amarillo Palmira

Hi everybody, first post.



About 5 years ago, I had a school of Alligator Gar go under my boat in Tom King Bayou which is off East Bay in Navarre. I had not seen them before or since, but they were very large fish.



For those just looking for any kind of gar, the Gulf Power power plant outlet on Escambia River stacks up with them during the summer.



Amarillo Palmira


----------



## CatHunter

There are many many large alligator gars in escambia river, i have on multiple times seen 70+ lbers jumping in the currents, iv seen gars well over one hundred pounds basking in the sun in the slews in escambia river, so yes they here and there's lots of them!


----------



## FLSalomon

I caught a 4 ft gar 2 years ago a couple of hundred yards north of Hwy 90 on the Simpson River. I have also seen plenty of them rolling on the surface at the X.


----------



## davis831

ill second the one inblue lake.. saw it a couple times last year, towards the end of the lake.. big at least 5 foot..


----------



## Pond Prowler

I actually caught one in the lake by the college in Niceville, not sure the name of it but i will never forget that fish!


----------



## jawbreaker

I seethem regularly in the summer free jumping , Where Delaney and Escambiameet you will find them on theEscambia side of the rivers.


----------



## TUBBLAWNS

Seen them on Esc. River several times over the years especially around Jims, Simpson River, and up around the power lines.


----------



## Tuff A Nuff

seen several on Peridido river while bowfishing. Not sure if that counts for florida or alabama though? which would it be?


----------



## User6882

I'm not sure what type of gar it was, but we caught many this year in Pensacola Bay by the 3 Mile Bridge.


----------



## paulywog

Caught A 5' one about 2 years ago on Black Water River Just North of where Pond Creek dumps in to Black Water. He scared the crap out of me when he surfaced was not expecting that at all


----------



## Auburngus

Thanks for all the help...If you hear of anything else please post, escpecially on the escambia. The perdido is a resource shared by both florida and alabama.


----------



## auguy7777

We caught 3 in one day on spinnerbaits in the 1st cove to the right after you past Beck's Lake, called Stubbs Lake, going north in the river. This was back in May. We also caught long nose and bowfins that day in there. They were all over. We believe they were spawning in there. Good luck.


----------



## Realtor

show some pictures! I am tired of looking at oil pictures......


----------



## jaster

I have also saw them THICK, very thick in yellow river and some of the lakes off of the river. I have seen them as long or what seemed like as long as the 14" boat we were fishing in up there!


----------



## Kenton

*Gar Sighting*

We were fishing the Marina behind the old Portofino Spa and a Gar swam under us cruising the dock. Prob about a month and a half ago. It looked to be about 4-5 feet long. Maybe 50-75 lbs? Scared the crap out of me when i first saw it. I have never seen one out of an aquarium. Hope this is some help.


----------



## froggy

caught this morning but on the alabama side of perdido bay

released back after photo op; got him in the net tossing for bait where it dropped off


----------



## MrFish

That's a spotted gar.


----------



## spot remover

all the lakes on the north end have big ones see them all the time. went a couple weeks ago and seen a monster biggest I have ever seen.


----------



## CatHunter

froggy said:


> caught this morning but on the alabama side of perdido bay
> 
> released back after photo op; got him in the net tossing for bait where it dropped off


Old thread. Thats a Long nose gar btw


----------



## spot remover

yea i know the difference between the two Just trying to help a fellow out!!


----------



## bowhunter21

*gar*

yellow river is full of them more on the lower end and 11mile creek is full of them to


----------



## stuckinthetrees

I seen an alliator far last trip to swamp house. I see long nose gar just about every time I go there


----------



## Try'n Hard

I really haven't paid any attention to them since I got married but before that, back in the day I seen plenty of Bars in Escambia and Santa Rosa too!!


----------



## tibiasterrible

So do they taste good?


----------



## GROUPERKING

Alligator gar are pretty good, just hard to clean until you learn a few tricks.






Alabama gar from Perdido. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter

tibiasterrible said:


> So do they taste good?


Every fish is good to eat when prepared right. But to be real about it, there are far better fish worth eating than some stinky ol gar..


----------



## Bodupp

There used to be a law in Alabama that stated that no gar, once caught, could be released alive back into the waters of Alabama. I know that alligator gar are protected now, but not sure if the old law is still on the books concerning spotted and longnose and shortnose gars.


----------



## CatHunter

Bodupp said:


> There used to be a law in Alabama that stated that no gar, once caught, could be released alive back into the waters of Alabama. I know that alligator gar are protected now, but not sure if the old law is still on the books concerning spotted and longnose and shortnose gars.


That was before common sense played a roll in laws. Well sometimes it still does not. People use to think gar ate everything, if that were the case then all rivers where gars are found naturally would be void of anything being they have been there for millions of years.


----------



## GROUPERKING

CatHunter said:


> Every fish is good to eat when prepared right. But to be real about it, there are far better fish worth eating than some stinky ol gar..


Were you just trying to sound condescending because you don't eat them or do you really think that an alligator gar stinks worse than any other fish ?


----------



## CatHunter

GROUPERKING said:


> Were you just trying to sound condescending because you don't eat them or do you really think that an alligator gar stinks worse than any other fish ?


They smell pretty bad not to sound to condescending. Thats just my opinion, some people eat bowfin (mudfish). Thats not my cup of tea either.


----------



## BentStraight

*World Record Alligator Gar Pulled From Mississippi Lake Tangled in Fisherman's Net*

You really look over in Mississippi, here's a link fro today's news headlines:


http://www.fieldandstream.com/photo...-gar-monster-huge-mississippi/?src=SOC&dom=fb


----------

